
Show HN: SceneManager for p5.js – Create games with multiple scenes with ease - codeguppy
https://github.com/mveteanu/p5.SceneManager
======
cxr
This _seems_ like it might be interesting, but the promotional language in the
README suffers from reading as if it were targeted at the already-initiated.
If you don't belong to whatever niche/subculture that inhabits the same space
that this project does, it's not terribly illuminating about what this does or
what it aims to do.

